# Drilling & Tapping A Bridgeport Mill



## AxeMaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello,

Most of the pictures I have seen, as well as my own BP have the way oiler mounted below the table on the knee.  Has anyone mounted an oiler in a different location i.e... a higher location?

I have a really bad back after three surgeries and anything I can do to reduce the number of times I have to bend over in any way is preferable.

Also, are there any special things to look out for when drilling/tapping a BP?


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 15, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> Also, are there any special things to look out for when drilling/tapping a BP?



I've never had a problem drilling or tapping into my Rockwell. It's just cast iron.


----------



## talvare (Sep 16, 2016)

My oiler is mounted on the left side (facing the mill) of the column about 42" above the floor. Shouldn't be any problem drilling and tapping in this area.

Ted


----------



## AxeMaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Okay I just wanted to make sure.


----------

